# Building an EV for motorsport



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

We talking drag or circuits? Tight corners or a velodrome? If you can find any kind of motor that can perform like that for less than 2k (ICE or electric) I'd be surprised, or did you just mean for 1 motor not both. Go with direct drive parallel motors for the best performance since you can have an electric gear by series/parallel switching and you can lose the excess rotating mass in the gearbox. Google white zhombie for the best electric acceleration in a street legal car atm.


----------



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

Yes, I was meaning in a drag car, and yes, US2K per motor. Really liking the ADC 9", but is it the best 9" motor available these days ...
I would like to stick with face mount motors, as I imagine they are a bit easier to mount inline


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's the Netgain page for their Warp motors:

http://www.go-ev.com/WarP.html

Has a lot of technical specifications.

Beepscom currently sells the Warp 9 for $1900:
http://www.beepscom.com/product_p/mo-00-08219.htm

The price has gone up, I'm assuming because of the increased price of copper.

You might also want to consider using a single Warp 13. Not sure if it's worth it or not.


You might also want to check out Azure Dynamics's systems, their AC90 motor is a Torque monster:
http://azuredynamics.com/products/force-drive/documents/AC90_DMOC645ProductSheet.pdf
It peaks at 490 Foot-Pounds of torque.

Their AC55 system(206 Foot-Pounds of torque) is sold by Electroautomotive:
http://azuredynamics.com/products/force-drive/documents/AC55_DMOC445ProductSheet.pdf

http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/ackits.shtml#heavy


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

You decide on a controller yet?


----------



## Zer0 (May 9, 2008)

If I were you I would also check out Matt Graham's 240sx at
www.JouleInjected.com

The two cars share some similarities (I have a 91 240sx that I would like to convert, I am somewhat familiar with them).
Also, Matt G's 240 uses an almost identical motor setup to the White Zombie that was mentioned by MattW.

If you are seriously considering the Z, you may want to look into some weight reduction, as the stock Z's 3299# curb weight is going to hurt you a little. Although, ditching that v6 will change that some...


----------



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

Might be changing to a lotus seven replica if my sponsorship proposals are accepted 
I like the tried and true Zilla Z1K-HZ - until I get more idea of what the car can do, I will stick with what we know works


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

Only zilla 1k? Why not the 2k?

If I had the money I'd go with a Warp 13 and the zilla 2k. Or, 2 Warp 9s.


----------



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

I haven't seen any reasons to use the Z2K based on my setup. As for the motor choice, the car is very light and I would like to see what the car can do on a single 9" motor.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

Heretic said:


> I haven't seen any reasons to use the Z2K based on my setup. As for the motor choice, the car is very light and I would like to see what the car can do on a single 9" motor.


"I want to build an EV with acceleration as a #1 priority."

There's 1.


----------



## vossperformance (May 26, 2008)

Mastiff said:


> You might also want to check out Azure Dynamics's systems, their AC90 motor is a Torque monster:
> http://azuredynamics.com/products/force-drive/documents/AC90_DMOC645ProductSheet.pdf
> It peaks at 490 Foot-Pounds of torque.
> 
> ...


Where can you find prices on these AC setups?


----------



## SpeedTek (Jun 13, 2008)

maybe you should look into making the car All Wheel Drive with 1 motor running the front and 1 running the rear. set up right the hole shot will be awesome. There are some dual ICE cars on youtube.com that are very fast with basic engines.


----------



## perfor.element (Aug 15, 2008)

im really interestead in this thread. why not move the motors further forward and run the 240 tranny. i guess my difference would be a daily driver. im still learning this whole ev thing. <-noob.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

For vossperformance:
Electro Automotive has a price page listing the price of the AC55, DMOC445(controller) and AC24:
http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/price-pts.shtml


----------



## Richard Kaethler (Aug 31, 2008)

I see suggestions of dual Warp 9s or the Warp 13

Why not the Warp 11 ?


----------

